# CONTEST, POST YOURS?



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 21, 2011)

Post a photo of your biggest tortoise. Winner will get free membership to TFO. That way we all win!


----------



## Nay (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh My , that has to be the cutest!!! Can she swing her head up and snap up the baby in her mouth like my dog???
(Please, just kidding!!)

Nay


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 21, 2011)

Nay said:


> Oh My , that has to be the cutest!!! Can she swing her head up and snap up the baby in her mouth like my dog???
> (Please, just kidding!!)
> 
> Nay


That picture was taken several years ago for a childs book that was being written. The male tortoise is the same as the top pictures that was taken a couple of days ago. Does show the size difference well. Also, notice the grass blades in Cowboys mouth?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Mar 21, 2011)

Very cool!! The second picture really incredible!


----------



## coreyc (Mar 21, 2011)

Great pic's  Keep em coming


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey now ... Alda Man ... we know ya win hands down on that one! 

Someday ( possibly soon) .. Iam going to hit ya up for one of the " gentle giants" ... 
I think they are simply awesome .. and you my man are the right guy to deal with. Your torts, enclosers and attitude are "top notch"
for sure! 

HAppy Tort~N 
JD~


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 21, 2011)

He can't hold a candle to Cowboy and he's not nearly as smooth, but here's SO in all his 140lb glory:






I may not have the biggest tortoise, but I'll bet I have the biggest mud wallow. We've had a lot of rain, with a thunder storm having just past about 15 minutes ago. Now the sun is shining and here's what SO did in the corner of his yard:


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 21, 2011)

Well Yvonne... been awhile , I forgot about your bigboy! 
How cool is that~ ..... Do ya think theres room for two in that mud bath? .... Does wonders for wrinkles.."Count Me In " 

JD~


----------



## Zouave (Jun 11, 2011)

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=angi1vwUkQc[/video]

Where's all the pix of the other heavy weights?! 

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNzBgR0UoYo[/video]


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 11, 2011)

Yep, Yvonne, your mud hole is bigger then my boyz'. 

Love the first picture!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jun 11, 2011)

wow i love the pic with the baby tort on cowboys head. Cowboy is amazing!!!


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Jun 11, 2011)

Not exactly Aldabra large....

10lb Greek:




22lb Leopard:




160lb Sulcata:


----------



## ChiKat (Jun 12, 2011)

Here's my biggest tort- approximately 220 grams...




Did we win, did we win?!?!?!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 12, 2011)

Everyone wins!!!!!!!


----------



## Laura (Jun 12, 2011)

posting pictures of concrete statues dont count! ;-) 

HA H A!!!


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 12, 2011)

In this corner, weighing weighing 325 g, our female Russian tortoise!





And in this corner, weighing 360 g, our male Russian tortoise!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 12, 2011)

Laura said:


> posting pictures of concrete statues dont count! ;-)
> 
> HA H A!!!



LOL, I see your point!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 12, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Everyone wins!!!!!!!



I'm reportin' you for tortoise abuse. How can you expect that tortoise to bathe...one foot at a time?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 12, 2011)

emysemys said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone wins!!!!!!!
> ...



OK, I will give them a proper shower, LOL.....


----------

